# FMA Instructors



## Cthulhu (Sep 17, 2001)

There are two FMA instructors in my area, an Aldon Asher and Andrew Zavalla.

They both claim to be instructors in Filipino Combat Systems.  Zavalla also claims to be an instructor of Modern Arnis.  Asher also claims to teach: Inosanto-LaCoste Kali, Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, Sikaran, and Sayoc Kali.

Anyone have info on these two?  I got this info from the Filipino Martial Arts Instructor Database.

If I ever get enough time to formally study another system, I'd be interested in a Filipino system for the sensitivity and flowing aspects they seem to have.  I would have said Wing Chun as well, but I know there isn't anyone teaching that publicly here.

Cthulhu
(being particularly nosey)


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 20, 2001)

The kool thing about FMA systems is the angles of attack and the footwork. The Instructors you mentioned could be checked out by finding who taught them theis "Inosanto" systems and then checking with the Inosanto Academy
Miller


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 20, 2001)

Now here's a silly question:

Does the Inosanto Academy have a Web site?

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 21, 2001)

Not a silly question.... I don't know. 
Miller


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2001)

Try here:
http://www.fighting.org/photos/legends.htm


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 22, 2001)

Thanks, Kaith.  Didn't see a link to a Web site, but there was plenty of other good info...even lodging suggestions!

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 22, 2001)

I don't know Andrew but I have worked out with Aldon at a couple of Filipino Combat Systems (FCS) seminars in Florida.  From what I recall, not only is he a practitioner of FCS and the Inosanto systems, but also he is a practitioner of Pentjak Silat.

Hope it helps,

Palusut:yinyang:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 22, 2001)

Thanks for the info!  If I ever have the time, I'll look him up.

Cthulhu


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2002)

Do either of these two gentelman have a web siteor one for there school. 
How about just listing there school name and address if youdont mind. 
Just wondering 
Shadow


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2002)

There is some info. posted here by Andrew Zavalla who is now a MartialTalk member.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Do either of these two gentelman have a web siteor one for there school.
> How about just listing there school name and address if youdont mind.
> ...



By all means, check out arnisandyz's post that arnisador linked to.  Are you planning on being in Florida soon?

I've been training with Aldon and Andy since the beginning of the year and I've loved every minute of it!

Cthulhu


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 26, 2002)

Cthulhu, have a look at     www.orlandokuntao.com


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 26, 2002)

sorry i was mis-informed on OrlandoKuntao theyre in Colorado. there are alot of  FMAs in Fla. though......try www.twindragonsmartialarts.com     another Silat school.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2002)

Richard S., I've been training with the two people I asked about since the beginning of the year.  Great guys, great instructors, and great fun!

That original post is kind of old.  I probably should have mentioned that I started to train with them.

Whoops.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (May 21, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Please go to the link http://www.kungfuarnis.com/rayvideo.html to see some of Master Ray Dionaldo's stick work.  The video sample is from a 2-day seminar that was held at my instructor's (David Ng) school a while back.

The tapes cover a ton of cool knife techniques, Crossada, and some Espada Y Daga and can be purchased either through www.kungfuarnis.com or from Ray at www.fcskali.com.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 21, 2002)

Hey, thanks for posting that link, Palusut!  Didn't Ray just do a seminar in NC about a month ago?

Whoever runs that site needs to put a clip of his bladework up  

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (May 21, 2002)

Hi Cthulhu,

Yeah, Ray was up here in April for a one day seminar at our school and he also had a few segments at the MARPPIO seminar that weekend.

Of course both he and the Presas family did a outstanding job!!!

I will pass along the idea about adding a sample of Ray's knife work on the site.  The cool thing about the current clip is that Ray is known sometimes commonly or unknowingly thought of as mainly a blade-master.  He is as skilled with the sticks as he is with the blade!!!


----------



## Cthulhu (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, that's probably because he's so higly ranked in Sayoc Kali and often acts as assistant to Tuhon Chris Sayoc at seminars and such.   Many people are unaware that he holds ranking in other FMA as well, like Modern Arnis, Pekiti-Tirsia, Pambuan Arnis, etc., as well as rankings in non-Filipino systems like Shotokan.  His site goes over his credentials much better than I can.

I've only had the pleasure of attending one of his FCS Gatherings, but I look forward to more in the future.  I'm also lucky enough to study with two instructors in his FCS system  

Cthulhu




> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *Hi Cthulhu,
> 
> ...


----------



## Guro Harold (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Yeah, that's probably because he's so higly ranked in Sayoc Kali and often acts as assistant to Tuhon Chris Sayoc at seminars and such...
> *



Hi Cthulhu,

True, but also don't sleep on Grand Tuhon Chris Sayoc's stick work as well.  Ray has blended in some of GT Chris Sayoc's stick strategies into some of the Modern Arnis Tapi-Tapi lock drills, awesome stuff.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 25, 2002)

From what I understand, Ray learned most of the Sayoc stick work directly from Grand Tuhon Bo Sayoc (Chris' Father) which is a portion purposely left out of Chis' system (not that he is not awsome with the rattan as well, but he is focusing more on specializing on blade work). Mike Sayoc in Kissimmee,FL still teaches the Sayoc stick  portion.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 26, 2002)

I heard and have the same understanding as ARNISANDYZ about Ray's stick training.  However, Ray did show me some stick work from GT Chris Sayoc and it is one of the first things on the Summer Gathering 2002 tape that he sent me.

The point that I was making was sometimes when people are known for a specialty sometimes we can forget or be unaware of the other skills that they may have.

From a MA background, I even thought that Ray was mainly a knife person due to the nature of the sessions that he had taught at the Florida camps and Raleigh seminars.  So can imagine the shock when I went down to my first gathering and saw his stick work!!!

There is an interesting story which occured at last JD IMAF Phili Seminar regarding one of his MA instructors who had the same inerrant perception.  That person asked to work some with Ray so they could show them some cool Tapi-Tapi techniques.  Much to their surprise, not only did Ray know the whole set, but eventually switched the lead and trapped the person in various ways.

The person involved was quite shocked and impressed and said a punchline that I will not say, you will have to go to Ray to get it


----------



## arnisandyz (May 26, 2002)

I'd like to see some of Tuhon Chris' stickwork!  I've only seen blade.  Guess you can say the same thing about Tuhon Chris as you can about Ray, about being percieved as a specialist in one area.  Ray is also very humble and quite about his other skills from other teachers out of respect for what ever style or who ever works with.  We have an inside joke about Ray..."Everybody loves Raymond"  he's just a really good guy with a lot of positive energy.


----------



## AldonAsher (May 26, 2002)

And not only are they both skilled with the sticks, but they are also good at the whip.  Funny how they manage keep that to themselves.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 26, 2002)

Welcome aboard, Al!  

Al, along with arnisandyz, are the two responsible for kicking my *** every week.  I won't say more, or it'll go bad for me come Wednesday 

Hey, Al...maybe you can check out the Indochinese forums as well.  You're Kuntao-Silat knowledge may be helpful there.

Welcome again!

Cthulhu


----------



## AldonAsher (May 26, 2002)

Thank you for the welcome, Cthulhu.  It's great to be aboard!  

Me?  Kick your butt every week??  Oh, you poor, poor man.   :sadsong:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 26, 2002)

Alright, I admit, sometimes I manage to kick my own ***.

On this board not even a day, and he's already foolin' with the smilies.

Cthulhu


----------



## AldonAsher (May 26, 2002)

The hurting doesn't stop just because class is over.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 27, 2002)

What's up Aldon!!!

Hey man, I was going to mention the skills in the whip arts as well but you beat me to it.  Welcome to MT!!!

Harold (Palusut)


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2002)

Is the whip an official part of the curriculum? I thought it was knife only.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 27, 2002)

If you go to the Sayoc site (www.sayoc.com), and click on the instructors link, you'll see the list of Sayoc instructors, as well as a list of people with certification with the whip.  Also, I've seen a set of photos of Jimmie Sayoc demonstrating the use of a whip with a knife tied to the end.

Cthulhu


----------



## AldonAsher (May 27, 2002)

Whip must be part of the official curriculm.  There is a list of Sayoc Whip instructors on the website.

Hi Harold (Palusut)! Glad to hear from you, big man!


----------



## arnisandyz (May 28, 2002)

Hey Al,

Welcome aboard, now you can help me keep an eye Cthulhu.  Did you guys get that email from Ray? Looks like we have another Gathering in July/August. Woooohoooo!!!


----------



## AldonAsher (May 28, 2002)

Hi arnisandyz!

Yes, I got that email from Ray.  I guess he finally broke down and opened his own school.  

I am looking forward to the FCS Gathering.  I hope he has it in August, though, because I have to go to the Kuntao-Silat Family Gathering at the end of July.  Now that I think of it, Ray is an honorary member of the Kuntao Family of Florida.  I doubt he would have the FCS Gathering the same weekend.  I'll email today and let him know.

We do need to keep an eye on Cthulhu.  At least he can't accidently hit anyone with a stick on this discussion group.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AldonAsher _
> 
> *We do need to keep an eye on Cthulhu.  *



Finally, some respite for the rest of us!


----------



## AldonAsher (May 28, 2002)

Whoops!  Looks like I got it backwards.  At training tonight, Guru Stahmann said the Kuntao-Silat Family Gathering will be the weekend of August 10-11.  I'll pass that on to Ray.


----------

